# Donkey in Electronet?



## DeepSpring (Apr 3, 2017)

Thinking about getting a pack/draft donkey to help with chores. I don't have any permanent fencing and was wondering if I could keep it in the electronet with my sheep?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 3, 2017)

Welcome from NW Mississippi!....
I am not familiar with donkeys, or with the electronet fencing. However, I am aware that donkeys of any size can be deadly to goats and sheep, some are and some are not. So before ya just put one or 2 with your sheep, you'll want to make sure they are compatable. I would think the fencing would work, since many use it for other sizeable animals. There are others that are much more familiar with them and I will tag them for ya, so they can assist ya better than me.
@Mini Horses , @Alibo I'm sure they will be more help to ya. There are others, but just can't think of them right now.
Again....


----------



## Alibo (Apr 4, 2017)

I 2nd the compatibility test first! Preferably buy one with goat experience and ideally a female as the males tend to be bigger bullies. 
I got my donkey young, at barely 6 months old, and she was a little flighty and almost ran right into the neighbors electric fence a couple times. So depending on age and chill level you might have to slowly introduce the idea of a hard-to-see, sting-me-when-i-touch-it, small enclosure. I think some bright flags attached would be helpful for sure. 
That being said, donkeys are fairly easy keepers and don't usually test fences. Mine will stay contained with simply a rope at chest level. However, they are smart, and conniving, and will watch when you turn that fence off and learn quickly. I would definitely make sure that the new Jenny loves you or your treats because good luck getting her back if not!

Once they know they trust you though you can do just about anything with them. I say "with" them because you are either an equal to a donkey or a nuisance lol


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 4, 2017)

One thing we have seen with friends that use the netting is that in really dry weather and some wind, the fence will come down.

We just got some to test on our sheep inside their paddock but we spent a little more and got some stronger step in posts to make sure it stays up.  No problem this time of year here because it doesn't get dry till later in summer.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 7, 2017)

I've kept mini horses and cattle in electronet before.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 7, 2017)

My sisters donkey is notorious for taking walks... under, thru electric wires... that keep cattle in.... 

All donkeys do not behave nicely with livestock. We had 5 different mini donkeys over a 2 year period. I only kept them around the ram. They were very very food agressive, even a young filly I got young. One I traded off, and he killed a ewe by picking her up by the neck with his teeth. ... 

A wagon, a sled, a utv... all might be more help with chores.


----------



## Alibo (Apr 8, 2017)

I also plan to use my donkey for chores and riding. Donkeys love jobs, mine will let me know when she is bored though so then we go to the next step of training.i find my Jenny is much more ornery when she is bored and needs a new challenge,  but other than that she is perfectly well behaved with all of my livestock. That being said, all of my new kids are kept separately for a week until they can run from both other goats and donkeys alike. I think if you are regularly working with a donkey raised with stock then you should be okay  Donkeys are great!


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 9, 2017)

There might be an exception , but If you value your other livestock and especially if you would like to avoid a range war with your neighbors, I would councel you to avoid a donkey.  I could write a novel of words of wisdom.


----------



## Reindeermama (Apr 25, 2018)

Okay, I am confused. Our two mini donkeys seem to be okay with cattle and goats. They were with cattle when I bought them. Our male who was gelded was used to break 4-H steers. The other is a very mellow Jenny. They would halter him to the steers to teach them to walk. That was the previous owners. They also had goats. It worries me now, what do I need to watch out for with the donkeys? Our neighbor has another mini donkey that stays with their cattle, but visits me in the evenings at the fence for a good rub. We have Dexter cattle(three, one 4 1/2 year old due this month, 2 1 year heifers) I am keeping them in separate pastures until I am positively sure the donkeys will not hurt the calf just to be safe. I am trying to be responsible and take very good care of my animals. According to the man that sold me the donkeys they are very mellow with other livestock. I hope he is right, but I think I will keep them separated until I feel the calf is big enough, once he or she is born. I had originally gotten the donkeys to be livestock guardians, after being told the Male was almost full size. He is not, but my heart got the better of my head, and I ended up buying both of them. I was going to get hair sheep in June or July, and have a Flerd. Will I need to always keep them separated?


----------



## Reindeermama (Apr 25, 2018)

Just for reference, I feed them a couple of treats every evening along with a ration of horse feed. The Jenn is pregant, and due in October. The man said you want to buy the Jenn, well my heart said yes. I kept them in a barn for a couple of weeks to make sure they would come to us, and associated us with good things, like petting, and food. We only feed in the barn so we can trap them in there for the vet if they need care, but they will come to us anyway, and Sonny will attach himself to our hips. Jenn comes for treats and food, and loves petting, but doesn't follow us around like he does. I give the heifers, and cow cubes in the evening. Our pasture is good, but Pumpkin, the pregant one was low ranking, and I figured she needed some extra nutrition since she is expecting. We only feed the cubes in the trap to make sure if they need vet care they will come to us. We have only had them three weeks. We are trying to tame them, and we are slowly getting there.


----------

